# Crew rescue by helicopter



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

Click on the link or copy and paste it into your command line and witness truly skilled flying in atrocious weather conditions:-

https://www.facebook.com/Istiyaksea...STEwMDAxMTU1MTA2MzY2NjoxOTQyNzk0NjQ5MTIxMzMx/


----------



## seaman38 (Mar 16, 2016)

Doesn't it make you yearn to go back! experience all that motion where you used every muscle in your body without knowing it, looking forward to getting back to your bunk and wedge yourself in to try and grab a couple of hours shut eye before going back for a bit more exercise...………...who needed gyms


----------



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

*Sugar Producer*

Totally agree sailing on an accommodation aft vessel was challenging especially when it came to eating, but thise were the days when you got on with your life without a song and dance. Tried to train as a helicopter pilot but told too old !! ( may be at 78 )


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

The helicopter crewmen deserve high recognition for such rescues. The rolling motion of the ship had her cranes coming perilously close to the chopper. Any ID on the helo?


----------



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

*Helicopter*

I believe that at the beginning of the vieo there was reference to the ship being off the South American coast, but no other ID-sorry


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

Geoff Gower said:


> I believe that at the beginning of the vieo there was reference to the ship being off the South American coast, but no other ID-sorry


Curious, because the helicopter appears to be a Super Puma of the Icelandic Coastguard. I missed the South American reference. I found images of this helicopter in the colours in the film as well as in more Icelandic colours. If you google "Ship Skalva" you will find the same rescue filmed from on board. The patient was able to walk to the stretcher and had one arm in a sling. Maybe he had some other condition that made such a dangerous rescue necessary.


----------

